# maryland wargaming



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

i am starting a warhammer club, but im missing the key ingrediant: more than 3 people so come on if youn play 40k ittle be funtastical


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

I am in virginia, are you in northern or southern maryland?


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

east middle im visiting carlisle on monday


----------



## RedApostle (Nov 24, 2007)

montgomery county ftw?


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Where are you planing on meeting?
I'm on the eastern shore, but i usualy travel acrossed the bridge to game anyways.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

im in annapolis, mebbe we can hang at jennifer square?
PM me


----------



## moonis (Feb 14, 2008)

any chance youll be at olney for grand opening on 14-15?


----------



## gman1986 (Mar 5, 2009)

hey guys im pretty new to the game and i know im a little late answering this one but i live in balt county and am looking for other players


----------



## Lycor (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey all. I'm like Gman1986. I have play a couple of games but am still fairly new. I will be moving into the Odentown area. I hope to meet you all soon.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

erm, anyone going to gamesday?
also, can you guys come to annapolis?


----------



## gman1986 (Mar 5, 2009)

when is gameday? yea im about 15 mins from annapolis so it wouldnt be a problem


----------



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

Games Day at Baltimore, Maryland is on may 9th on saturday.


----------



## gman1986 (Mar 5, 2009)

alright im gonna head to gameday then i didnt realize it was here in may. Any news about getting the club together? Like i said before im right outside baltimore so getting to annapolis or where ever wont be a problem


----------



## BHound1981 (Feb 25, 2010)

Don't know how your club efforts are going, but Ineptus Astartes runs out of the Columbia Area and meets up at the Columbia Palace GW store pretty regularly.


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

If the effort to start a club is still up I don't live too far from Annapolis, and the only three people I can play with only have time to meet over the holidays.


----------

